# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  Κατανάλωση ρεύματος καυστηρα

## KOKAR

θα ήθελα να μου πει κανένας αν γνωρίζει το πόσο ρεύμα καταναλώνει ένας
καυστήρας πετρελαίου για θέρμανση ....
Μιλάω μόνο για την κατανάλωση ρεύματος που έχει καθότι είναι συνεχώς
συνδεδεμένος στο 220....

ειναι ενός γνωστού και δεν έχω άμεση πρόσβαση στον καυστήρα.
γενικά το πρόβλημα που έχει είναι ότι στο σπίτι που μένει δεν έχουν ρολόι
για το κοινόχρηστο ρεύμα και ο καυστήρας παίρνει ρεύμα από το σπίτι
του ισογείου ( ο φίλος μένει στον πρώτο όροφο ) και ο τυπος που μένει
στο ισόγειο του ζητάει 20 ευρώ για κάθε 100 ώρες που δουλεύει ο καυστήρας

Εμένα μου φαίνονται πολλά τα χρήματα, εσάς ???

----------


## moutoulos

Και εμένα πολλά μου φαίνονται ...
Κώστα ο κυκλοφορητής απο που παίρνει ρεύμα ?

Ρωτάω γιατί δουλεύει συνέχεια (σχεδόν) και είναι και σχετικά μεγαλούτσικος, ανάλογα και τα διαμερίσματα βέβαια.

----------


## KOKAR

λοιπόν να διευκρινίσω τα εξης.
ο φίλος μου μένει στον πρώτο όροφο
και το ρεύμα του καυστήρα - κυκλοφοριτη το παίρνει από το ισόγειο
το σπίτι είναι διώροφο και ο κάθε όροφος έχει αυτόνομη θέρμανση
με την μόνη διαφορά οτι δεν υπάρχει ρολόι για το κοινόχρηστο ρεύμα
και έτσι ο ιδιοκτήτης του ισογείου χρεώνει τον φίλο μου
20 ευρώ για κάθε 100 ώρες που έχει γράψει το ρολόι της αυτόνομης...

----------


## moutoulos

Που σημαίνει ..., οτι έστω οτι δούλευε συνέχεια για 4 ημέρες, 100 ώρες 
δηλαδή, που δεν γίνετε, λέμε τώρα πληρώνει 20ε ρεύμα. Εννοείται οτι 
αυτές τις ώρες μιλάμε για τον κυκλοφορητή, γιατί ο λέβητας θα δουλέψει
τις μισές απο αυτές.

Έστω οτι δεν κλείσουμε για 4 μέρες, ο κυκλοφορητής δουλεύει συνέχεια, 
(4 μέρες, γυρνάει τα νερά). Ο λέβητας ούτε 50 ώρες δεν θα έχει ανάψει.

Οι ώρες γράφονται μόνο όταν δουλεύει ο λέβητας ή και όταν γυρνάει ο
κυκλοφορητής τα (το) νερά (ό) ??.

Οπότε ο φίλος σου πληρώνει 100ώρες λειτουργίας λέβητα, ή μαζί με τον 
κυκλοφορητή ?

----------


## KOKAR

όταν ο μετρητής της αυτόνομης γράψει 100 ώρες τότε αυτός πληρώνει
τα 20 ευρώ.

----------


## moutoulos

Ερώτηση πρός όλους:

Το ρολόι της αυτόνομης γράφει τις ώρες λειτουργίας του λέβητα ή και του 
κυκλοφορητή ?. Δεν το θυμάμαι ...

----------


## Thanos10

Γρηγορη το ρολοι γραφει τις ωρες  που δουλεψε ο καυστηρας.

----------


## moutoulos

Οκ Θάνο το κατάλαβα. Απλά δεν το θυμόμουν.


Κάθε πόσο πληρώνει αυτό το ποσό, κάθε πότε συμπληρώνει δηλαδή τις 100 ώρες?

----------


## KOKAR

θα σε γελάσω.......πάντως απο ότι μου είπε το καλοριφέρ το ανάβει 
περίπου 4 ώρες την ημέρα.

----------


## Thanos10

Αυτο που εχει μεγαλυτερη καταναλωση ειναι ο κυκλοφορητης ο οποιος δουλευει και αφου εχει σβησει ο καυστηρας για αρκετη ωρα οπως ειπε και ο Γρηγορης βεβαια τωρα για ενα διωροφο και ο κυκλοφορητης μικρος θα ειναι οπως και ο καυστηρας.

----------


## nikknikk4

20 ευρω ανά 100 ώρες δηλαδή 0,20 ερω την ώρα 

4 ώρες κάθε μέρα χ 30 ημέρες =120 ώρες 
πιστεύω ότι ο καυστήρας είναι σε λειτυργια τις μισες ωρες δηλ. 60 ωρες

οπότε 60 ώρες χ 0,20 = 12 ευρω το μήνα 
δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι τρομερό ποσό αλλά

στο διώροφο πρέπει να δούμε και ποσά διαμερίσματα έχει στην πλάτη του ο καυστήρας γιατί θα πρέπει να κάνουμε και άλλη μια διαίρεση που μπορεί τα 12 ευρω να γίνουν 6-8 ευρω 

πως το βλέπετε και εσείς 



αύριο κατεβαίνουμε λεβητοστάσιο για μέτρηση σε καυστήρα κα ι κυκλοφορητή

----------


## klik

> Γρηγορη το ρολοι γραφει τις ωρες  που δουλεψε ο καυστηρας.



το ρολοϊ δεν συνδεετε στην έξοδο της ηλεκτροβάνας; αρα γραφει τον κυκλοφοριτή (είναι μια φτηνιαρικη λυση αντι για θερμιδομέτρηση). Νομίζω ότι κανεις λάθος εδω.

ΚΟΚΑΡ το προβλημα δεν ειναι τοσο απλο γιατι αν και οι δυο ζητανε κυκλοφορια, τοτε το ρευμα είναι μοιρασμενο και για τους δυο αν υπάρχει ενας μονο κυκλοφοριτης και στην περιπτωση αυτη η χρεωση ειναι μιση. Ενω αν ζητα κυκλοφορια μονο ο φιλος σου η χρεωση ειναι ολη δικια του. 

Μια πιο δικαια λυση θα ηταν ενας μετρητης ενεργειας (KWh) και μοιρασμα της αξιας του ρευματος αναλογα με τις ενδειξεις των ρολογιων τους.

Αν υπάρχει δυνατοτητα να κατεβει ρευμα και απο το φιλο σου στο μηχανοστασιο, θα σκεφτω κάποιον τροπο να μοιραζεται η καταναλωση στους δυο με κάποιο τρόπο.

----------


## stom

Σε ολες τις εγκαταστασεις αυτονομιας (χωρις θερμιδομετρητη) με κοινοχρηστο καυστηρα ο μετρητης γραφει για ολη τη διαρκεια που ο θερμοστατης χωρου δινει εντολη στην ηλεκτροβανα να ειναι ανοιχτη, ανεξαρτητως τι κανει ο καυστηρας.
Απο τις καταναλωσεις, ουσιαστικα μονο ο κυκλοφορητης ειναι υπολογισιμος, αν και για διοροφο το πολυ να ειναι 100watt.
Παρολα αυτα για να βρειτε (δικαιοτερη) ακρη, πρεπει να μπει ενας μετρητης ηλεκτρικης ενεργειας, ο οποιος και θα μετριεται καθε φορα που μετρατε και τις ωρες.
Αναλογα με την καταναλωση ωρων του καθενος, θα κανεται και επιμερισμο KWh.
Επειδη η χρεωση/KWh αυξανεται αναλογα με την καταναλωση το δικαιο ειναι να χρεωνεται η καταναλωση με την ανωτατη τιμή ανα Kwh του εκαστοτε λογαριασμου ΔΕΗ του ισογειου.
Αν δεν θελετε παλι, μπορειτε να βαλετε ενα ανεξαρτητο ρολοι κοινοχρηστων, αλλά η συνολικη δαπανη μετατροπης μαλλον θα κανει πολλα χρονια να κανει αποσβεση..

----------


## dalai

ενας μετρητης KWh  εχει 10 ευρω και συνδεεται πανευκολα, αφου απλως τον βαζεις σε σειρα στο καλωδιο της φασης . 
Οσο και να σου ζηταει μετα την καθε KWh  σιργουρα 8α ειναι φτηνοτερα απο την κλεψια που εχει τωρα

----------


## JIM_6146B

> Ερώτηση πρός όλους:
> 
> Το ρολόι της αυτόνομης γράφει τις ώρες λειτουργίας του λέβητα ή και του 
> κυκλοφορητή ?. Δεν το θυμάμαι ...



 

Το ρολόι γράφει ανεξάρτητα απο τον τρόπο μέτρησης όταν στα σώματα-καλοριφερ του διαμερίσματος κυκλοφορούν ζεστά νερά .

----------

